# Adoption & fostering chat - Thursday 8 pm



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all,

It has been a while since we had an organised chat in the FertilityFriends chatroom. So, want to join me on Thursday 25 September at 8 pm? I will post more instructions closer to the event. 

All welcome, regardless of what stage you are at!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

What a great idea xx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in. That sounds great x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Getting my nails done Thursday so won't be there but happy chatting ladies x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Should be around, all things being well.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I should be (success at bedtime depending)


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Will plan to be there!


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like to join in - but with my current memory issues, I will have forgot by 8pm...

<now if only I knew where I put my phone to set a reminder... &#128541;>


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all! 

I am trying to set up the room.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

To join us... Start the chatroom and just type /join Adoption  

I think!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you finished now, and if not how do I find you?


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry we missed your message Mini Moo! We chatted from 8-10 pm in the Adoption room. There was a chat mod in the WelcomeRoom earlier who moved us into the Adoption room but you probably missed her. I will get definitive directions posted for the next time.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks was sorry to miss it but had been out and by the time I had got myself organised was very late.


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry I missed it girls


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just remembered!
What a forgetful clutz :-/


----------

